# Straight to IVF in Cancun, Mexico!!!



## samoorah1983

Hi my name is Summer. A little bit about me , I've been married for 3 years, we were NTNP, never had a BFP, always another dissapointment.. Me and DH did all tests and came back good, we're both healthy no issues. One problem we do have is we don't have health insurance and my last doctor vist was 9 months ago. My husband doesn't want to wait, he wants us to go straight to IVF.. Although we don't want to spend out of our pockets thousands of dollars, we have the perfect place was cancun... I'm nervous about it, but were ready and I would like to know if anyone ever experienced IVF in Mexico, in Cancun? The clinic is called Irega, and the cost is awesome and the accomadtions are included.

Thoughts and advice are appreciated.

Thanks. And lots of sticky :dust: :dust:


----------



## samoorah1983

Bump


----------



## 2have4kids

Samoorah that sounds really cool, how did you find out about this centre? I've talked LOTS about going somewhere else to do our IVF, we just don't have the cash to do it although we'd do 1 here but that would be the end of the line. If I knew there was another option I'd def give it a go. If my fc has been taking care of me do they get all of the records transferred? What are the success rates? What about the costs? We're looking at 12,000 total with the insurance paying $5000 for the drugs. Each frostie is $1500 and I probably won't have any as I'm a poor responder with Early Ovarian Depletion. When do you go? Do you know what protocol they'd put you on? How long do you stay there? 
I'd do this in the next few months if I knew more about it.


----------



## samoorah1983

2have4kids said:


> Samoorah that sounds really cool, how did you find out about this centre? I've talked LOTS about going somewhere else to do our IVF, we just don't have the cash to do it although we'd do 1 here but that would be the end of the line. If I knew there was another option I'd def give it a go. If my fc has been taking care of me do they get all of the records transferred? What are the success rates? What about the costs? We're looking at 12,000 total with the insurance paying $5000 for the drugs. Each frostie is $1500 and I probably won't have any as I'm a poor responder with Early Ovarian Depletion. When do you go? Do you know what protocol they'd put you on? How long do you stay there?
> I'd do this in the next few months if I knew more about it.


I learned about this from hearing from other people that you can do IVF cheaper is you travel abroad, so I live in California, I'm close to Mexico, the cost is way cheaper.. The nice thing about the clinic is that you get a package which is the stay, medications, IVF and ICSI procedure and testings ( blood work) for $6500.00 and you stay there for 18 days.. But you just pay for your airfare.

Here's out it goes:


My name is Gisel Soriano, patient coordinatod for Visit and Care, I am going to offer you the 2 locations of the best clinics in Mexico, due to their success rates. We have 2 locations, Guadalajara and Cancun:
IREGA CLINIC IN CANCUN



IREGA is now the only clinic in Mexico offering warranty on their treatments, we are so sure of our success rates that we can offer this warranty in our IVF treatments.



Our IVF package includes the following:



* medication



* monitoring



* Nutrition plan



* oocyte retrieval



* medical fees



* IVF/ICSI



* Embryo transfer



* Gender Selection (optional)



* Karyotype analysis



* psychology counseling



* Vitrification of remaining embryos with six months maintenance



* Warranty.



* Hotel Accommodation



* Private transportation (airport-clinic-hotel when needed)



* Cell phone.



The cost is 6500 USD 







***The warranty consists of: all remaining frozen embryos or eggs



being used in the next IVF cycle. The only charge will be the



medications for endometrial preparation





IMI FERTILITY CLINIC



Our IVF pack includes the following.



- Stimulation medication (only MERAPUR CHORAGON Y ORGALURAN.)



- oocyte retrieval



- medical fees



- ICSI 



- Embryo transfer



The cost is 6,000 usd + 600 usd from extra medication charge





Tests are not included.



Pick up from the airport is included



Please let me know which clinic you are interested in.

I will help you with all testings and arrangements..


----------



## ChaseThisLite

Samoorah, I found a thread on another message board with a lot of people who have used this clinic. I would talk directly to some of them! Good luck.
https://ivf.ca/forums/topic/23329-ivf-in-mexico/


----------



## samoorah1983

ChaseThisLite said:


> Samoorah, I found a thread on another message board with a lot of people who have used this clinic. I would talk directly to some of them! Good luck.
> https://ivf.ca/forums/topic/23329-ivf-in-mexico/


Thanks, I've already read those threads, and already contacted them, they have already sent me the packages and they're just waiting for me to call them when I'm ready, I think I will be going in feb or march..


----------



## samoorah1983

Bump


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks so much for the info. I wish you all the best! I will see if my health care will pay for the drugs when IVF is done somewhere else. It'll make it worth while. Otherwise, what we pay here is very comperable. $12,000 with $5000 paid and a 2 month wait time. I just have to get my friggen cycle back after my m/c. It took sooo long to get pregnant and then I lost it. Hoping to get preggers before ivf but the chances are slim.


----------



## samoorah1983

2have4kids said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I wish you all the best! I will see if my health care will pay for the drugs when IVF is done somewhere else. It'll make it worth while. Otherwise, what we pay here is very comperable. $12,000 with $5000 paid and a 2 month wait time. I just have to get my friggen cycle back after my m/c. It took sooo long to get pregnant and then I lost it. Hoping to get preggers before ivf but the chances are th
> 
> There's a solution to fix your cycle... I was recommended to do it cuz my cycles were messed up and man I was shocked when my period was regulated now I get my period every 27 days perfect right on time... My cousin overseas recommended to drink 2 cups a day of Marjoram Herb... I did it and my period was from erratic to regular and I was like wow!!!!! I still drink it right when my period starts till the next cycle... And helps you get pregnant... 13 women who were trying to get pregnant that were my cousins friends of friends got pregnant just drinking the marjoram herb. 2 or 3 months later they were pregnant... Trust me if you try it ... You will see the results right away.... I wish you the best of luck.. And lots of sticky :dust:!!!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Thanks, I'll def be trying it!


----------



## TLB1986

We are planning on using the same clinic in January. Keep me posted on how everything goes. We're really excited about going to cancun to give ivf a try. A little nervous about the whole thing but excited. When are you and your OH planning on going down?


----------



## venicebeachca

The clinic is small but modern and clean in a nice hospital. The nurse doesn't speak a word of English which was very frustrating since she was often the only one in the room with me after my retrieval and transfer. I was surprised that I wasn't given one blood test the the entire time I was there. The coordinator is very sweet but not a nurse so I was lost after one brief instruction on how to mix the meds and had difficulty administering. I was also given the wrong information about when to take the meds and afterwards the Dr told me the correct time to take after I had already administered them wrong for a few days. The meds are in Spanish and are packaged differently than what we have in the US so be sure to ask questions or you may be as lost as I was. Definitely wished I had brushed up on my Spanish prior to departure. With the travel, we definitely spent more than our Dr was going to charge here, but the guarantee is a better value if you need another cycle.


----------



## 2have4kids

Venicebeach did you get pregnant then? What sort of cycle did they put you through?


----------



## Mrs. T

I am very confused. Alice from Irega quoted me $7300 US for IVF with ICSI and a facilitator named Gisel from a medical travel group named Visit and Care quoted me $5600 US for the same thing at Irega. ???


----------



## TLB1986

Mrs. T said:


> I am very confused. Alice from Irega quoted me $7300 US for IVF with ICSI and a facilitator named Gisel from a medical travel group named Visit and Care quoted me $5600 US for the same thing at Irega. ???

I've been in contact with Gisel for about 6 months now and she's great. That is odd that they gave you two different prices...


----------



## Mrs. T

Alice cleared it up today. Gisel was giving me the quote without meds. Alice told me to just come directly to her from now on because she works right at the clinic.


----------



## Silversurfer

Samaroo, did you just put marjoram dried herb and water in a cup?


----------



## samoorah1983

Silversurfer said:


> Samaroo, did you just put marjoram dried herb and water in a cup?

Yes I put two Table spoons of the dried marjoram in a big mug if hot water and let it sit for 15 mins, then I drain the herbs and drink it when it's cooled down.. I did it for a while it fixed my period it was irregular for 2 years for a year and a half my period has benn excellent and on time ever since... I drink two cups daily tilli get AF.. But I know a couple of woman that did this for 2-3 months and got pregnant. Good luck!!


----------



## mfcc

I'm planning on using IREGA Cancun in a few months too. So far Gisel has been wonderful. It'll be my first IVF cycle!

For the ladies that have been - did the clinic do all the injections for you?

I don't speak any Spanish - will this put me at a disadvantage?

How many embryos were transferred?

Are there any tips/things you wish you had known at the beginning of the process?

Any BFPs to report? :happydance:


----------



## EricStern12

We also used Irega and I highly recommend them! Irega is the only fertility clinic in Mexico that has a native English speaking representative who actually works for the clinic and can answer questions without giving you the run around. The cost for us was literally 1/3rd of the cost in the United States. Their representative, Tori Brown (native English speaker from the United States), was great. She is very personable and made my wife and I feel very comfortable with the process. Irega is located in Galenia Hospital, which is in one of the most clean and modern hospitals I have seen in Latin America. We were lucky and we are very grateful that our procedure was successful on the first try. 
WARNING  My recommendation is to call the center you want to go to directly. This is the REAL NUMBER OF IREGA CLNIC 011 52 998 8021 515. When we first started looking for an IVF center, every telephone number we called routed us to some shady Medical Broker named Gisel who refused to tell us who she worked for or where she was located. IF ANYONE IN MEXICO or anywhere in the world for that matter WILL NOT TELL YOU WHERE THEY ARE LOCATED, DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM. There is no functional consumer protection agency in Mexico. If you send some unknown person your money, they can easily take it and you will never see that money again. There is nobody to complain to. So if you cant see or locate the person you are doing business with in MX, then you should RUN! 
To confirm that you are speaking with the actual clinic and not some phantom medical broker, you can call Galenia Hospital directly and ask them to transfer you to Irega Clinic within the hospital. 
With that said, I would recommend this IVF center, but I would recommend only calling the real number and only dealing with Tori Brown.


----------



## AncaMaria

Hello,newbie alert!:haha:
So I found this forum looking for IVF treatments in Cancun Mexico.
The reason that I am doing this is because one of my closest friends told me that she found a procedure there called Mini IVF at an affordable price.
Being from Denver I already spent alot of money on unsuccesful fertility treatments in U.S and I am wildly thinking of crossing the border for another try.
Firstly I contacted a medical tourism company for that,Placidway, I found that kind of treatment in their database.
They informed me that Mini-IVF is thought to recruit a few high quality eggs for fertilization. The difference with the normal IVF is that we avoid hyperstimulation, too many injections and significantly reducing the cost of medications.
The benefits being- it takes less time to get pregnant.
-Never overstmulated, so no more children than those you wanted.
-Less expensive. The price they gave me was $3,650 USD, sounded pretty good.
On my way here I've red not only good reviews about the clinics there and many sad stories about the problems that couples had in this kind of jurney and that is why I am looking for any recent and real feedback on this matter.

Thanks you guys, and waiting for your replies.
Good luck in your journeys to parenthood! :hugs:


----------



## Vonn

I know this thread is about Mexico, so sorry for switching gears...

AncaMaria -- Since you are in Colorado, have you heard of Dr. Paul Magarelli and the Reproductive Medicine & Fertility Center? I believe it's in Colorado Springs. It's one of 2 lower cost IVF options I have found in the US. (The other, CNY Fertility in New York.) May not be as cheap as Mexico, but you'd spend less on travel, so it might be worth it for you.


----------

